# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Wazig zien

## roaldv

wazig zien en moe

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo roaldv,

Vervelend dat je wazig ziet en moe bent  :Frown:  Heb je dat al lange tijd?
Het kan zijn dat omdat je moe bent je waziger gaat zien, tenminste ik heb dat wel...
Even naar de huisarts of opticien gaan als je er altijd last van hebt!
succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## dita666

even langs opticien en meting laten doen
zit je veel achter een beeldscherm? boven de 40?
misschien een lichte plus sterkte nodig

groetjes
dita

----------


## Lara '52

Graag had ik informatie ontvangen over hoornvlies-transplantatie ,heeft er iemand ervaring mee , al ondergaan en de consiqenties nadien ????? 

DANK !!!!! Celest :Smile:

----------

